# Looking to move to Mexico



## emilionava46 (Jan 6, 2013)

It is a dream for me to move to Mexico. I am a US citizen, but both of my parents are Mexican, and I heard it was easy to become a Mexican national. Even though I am fluent in Spanish, I keep brushing up by reading as much as I can in Spanish and speaking it whenever possible. I am currently getting a degree in accounting and finance here in the States. I plan on working here a few years, and I will look to make my move to Mexico. Will it be easy to move to Mexico and find work in my field? Can anyone give me any helpful tips? I am pretty young, about to turn 21 in March, so I don't feel tied down and would be willing to move anywhere in Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

emilionava46 said:


> It is a dream for me to move to Mexico. I am a US citizen, but both of my parents are Mexican, and I heard it was easy to become a Mexican national. Even though I am fluent in Spanish, I keep brushing up by reading as much as I can in Spanish and speaking it whenever possible. I am currently getting a degree in accounting and finance here in the States. I plan on working here a few years, and I will look to make my move to Mexico. Will it be easy to move to Mexico and find work in my field? Can anyone give me any helpful tips? I am pretty young, about to turn 21 in March, so I don't feel tied down and would be willing to move anywhere in Mexico.


You should check the laws. If both your parents are Mexican, you may already be a Mexican citizen by "El derecho de sangre". I couldn't find the law on the web (too many telenovelas with that phrase in the title), but a better search or a call to a Mexican consulate might clarify your situation.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

did your parents ever register your birth with the Mexican consulate? If not, get them to pull out their own birth certificates and other documents, and go with you to do that. You can get Mexican citizenship if all the documents are in order. As already suggested, call the consulate for specific requirements.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Think about a career in Finance*

Hi emilionava46;

Actually a word of advice for you. When you graduate get a job in Finance in the USA. Work there 2-3 years then go to Mexico. You will be that much more valuable. Accountants are a dime a dozen, but those that dig up money for new ventures (know the in's and outs of the US Financial World) and educated in USA (where most of the money comes from) will be a very valuable asset for any company in Mexico. 

You see there's beginning a Manufacturing Revolution here in Mexico to take advantage of the the new North America Union. Sort of an E.E. U.U. but for north America. Mexico has been designated the low cost manufacturer in the World right now and there is a rush of big money to get in here and take advantage of the new Union and NAFTA also. The first wave will be from the Chinese and European companies putting in manufacturing plants. The second wave will be Mexican 100% owned companies, smaller companies providing contract support into those manufacturers. Those are the one's that will jump to get someone with that kind of experience from the USA.

I think you have a good plan, just take it all the way to your best advantage - Think Finance!


----------

